# Hoyt Sapphire VP 2R Cam Spec Question



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

You lack a bit of infomation for the dual tract Sapphire. Two have the same info you gave. Try looking here
www.hoytusa.com Customer Service, Tune Charts, Year, Model, scroll down to Versa cam.


----------



## MikeE (May 17, 2003)

Thanks SonnyThomas for the reply.

I don't know what you mean by "....lack information for the dual tract Sapphire."

I did look at the Hoyt tuning page for a 2002 Sapphire before making my post, but did not know how to interpret the chart. It looks like the last two rows of the chart apply to the Sapphire I have based on the string and cable lengths. But it doesn't list the cam style (VP 2R) and I don't know how to tell the range of the draw length setting from the chart.









Thanks & Regards, Mike


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

MikeE said:


> Thanks SonnyThomas for the reply.
> I don't know what you mean by "....lack information for the dual tract Sapphire."


I was hoping that you missed something. The chart threw me too.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Is the 2R meaning base cam 2, and right handed?


----------



## MikeE (May 17, 2003)

Ok - so I do two more things today to try to figure this out. 1.) I called Hoyt and 2.) I read the owners book. Both have still left me confused.

Noah, from Hoyt, said the draw range is 26.5 to 28 or 29. I couldn't pin him down on the '28' or 29'. He just repeated that the variation of the VP Versacam should allow for 3 inches of adjustment. 

So after I got home from work I scrounged around and found the owners book. It had this table in the adjustment section. Which left me more confused. It shows 8 positions A-H for the inner module setting and the bow only has 4. Now it does have 8 pin let off positions.

The manual explains moving the inner setting from A to B to C ... increasing the DL by 1/2 inch. It also explains if you don't use the recommend let off setting the DL will be approx 3/16 inch more or less (depending if you move up 1 or down one on the recommended setting.









I know they say your mind starts to go as you get old - but shoot I'm only 61 - it shouldn't be that hard to figure this out - but I'm stumped.

My other Sapphire with a VP1R Cam has five holes on the inner cam for adjustment and 7 let-off pin stops. It is marked w/ a 3 inch DL range of 24.5 to 27.5

I also have a 2002 Cybertec w/ a VP3R cam. It is marked w/ a 3.5 inch DL range of 28 to 31.5 inches. It has 4 holes on the inner cam for adjustment and 8 let-off pin stops.

If only Hoyt would have printed the DL range on the Sapphire w/ the VP2R cam, I'd be a happy man. I could advertize it for sale w/ an accurate description of it's DL range. (note: the VP2R cam also has just 4 holes on the inner cam and 8 let-off pin stops just like the VP3R on the Cybertec).

At this point, I'm making an educated guess that the VP2R cam has a 3.5 inch DL range like the Cybertec cam. Which would make it 26.5 to 30 inches.

Is it me or is the Hoyt owners book and on-line tuning chart page just that confusing. 

I sure wish the Hoyt 'guru' at the local shop hadn't left or I could talk w/ someone in person.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

MikeE said:


> I sure wish the Hoyt 'guru' at the local shop hadn't left or I could talk w/ someone in person.


The dual trac line only lasted one year so "gurus" are kind of few and far between. Of the chart, note the optimum draw length position, like 28, and figure 1/2" for each modual position. This give your minimum and maximum draw length. Now, moving the draw stop peg can lengthen and shorten draw length for each position and this of course can throw off nock and peep location. Of the dual tracs I had the Versa cam on one UltraTec and the Excel cam on another UltraTec.


----------



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

I had a 2001 Hoyt Vortec apart the other day and the sticker had a 3 inch range of DL adjustment. The cam said VC-2R and it had 4 holes in the DL module, but when I moved the module over to set the DL I found there were 2 holes in the cam . This makes the cam have twice as many adjustment points and gives you 1/2 inch changes to total of 3 inchs. Back then the cams didnt have the nicely lettered DLs that go from A to G like they have now on the cam 1/2. Hope this helps and doesnt add to the confusion.


----------



## MikeE (May 17, 2003)

bassman409 - much thanks! Having two more holes underneath the inner module would explain things. 

For my Cybertec w/ VP3R cam it matches up
...sticker is marked 28 to 31.5
...4 holes showing & assuming 2 hidden holes for 8 positions

1.....2.......3......4.....5......6......7......8
28...28.5...29...29.5..30....30.5...31...31.5

Then for the Sapphire w/ VP2R cam (4 holes showing) and the sticker not marked for the draw adjustment range, it works out as:

1......2......3.......4......5.......6......7......8
26.5...27...27.5...28....28.5...29...29.5...30

And for my Sapphire w/ the VP1R cam, I'll just assume it's a bit odd as it has 5 holes showing. If it has 2 underneath then maybe not all the wholes line up. 
...sticker is marked 24.5 to 27.5

1......2......3.......4......5.......6......7......8
24.5...25...25.5...26....26.5...27....27.5...XXX

I'll check the bow w/ the VP-2R cam tonight to confirm the VP-2R cams also has 2 holes underneath like the VC-2R cam on your Protec.

Again - thanks for the information/clue.


----------



## MikeE (May 17, 2003)

Bassman409,

I looked carefully at the VP1R and VP2R inner module. They have 4 holes under the outer portion of the inner module. 

On the VP1R there are 5 holes on the outer part and 4 underneath it. When carefully turning them from the full (-) position to the full (+) position only 7 adjustments are available where the outer and inner holes line up. That makes senses for the draw adjustment going from 24.5 to 27.5 in 1/2 inch increments.

On the VP2R there are 4 holes on the outer part and 4 underneath. Dong the same as above I get 8 postions where the inner and outer holes line up. So this corresponds to a draw length adjustment of 26.5 to 30 in 1/2 inch increments. 

So with you clue and looking more carefully at my cams, I know understand it much much better.

I wonder if you look again, you might also have four holes under your VC-2R cam not just 2.

Thanks again for the clueing me in on looking more carefully at the inner cam module.


----------

